

One line browser notepad - redox_

Open a new tab and type in the url tab:<p>data:text&#x2F;html, &lt;html contenteditable&gt;<p>Browser notepad :)
======
jaredsohn
A neat aspect of this is that you can also use it to edit webpages based on
the current structure in a WYSIWYG fashion. Just go to some page (Hacker News,
Facebook, etc.), press Command-A, Command-C, open this URL into a new tab, and
press Command-V.

------
MattBearman
I love this, I've been using this exact thing for a couple of years now - I
think it appeared on HN before, I definitely can't take credit for it.

I have it bookmarked, and use it quite frequently, as it's the quickest way to
write stuff down for temporary use.

------
josh_nyc
I love this also.

Any way to prevent TAB from unfocusing the textarea? Perhaps a javascript in
the URL?

------
nareshv
nice !

any way to save it offline ;-?

~~~
krishna2
Just click the "save" button in your browser - the file gets saved as a .html.

